# fire alarm conduit



## sparkyscott (May 7, 2013)

I am in a food packaging plant. I have my fire alarm conductors ran in sch 40 PVC. Is this to code? I have never seen F/A done in this manner and can not find it addressed in NEC. Can someone with more F/A experience please chime in.


----------

